# From Holland to Cyprus



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Dear all,

I'm coming over in the beginning of February to Paphos (city) to work and live in there.
I'm from Holland and moving to Cyprus. I have a few questions, and I'm hoping that someone could give an answer:
- Are there more Dutch expats in that area?
- Are there girls soccer teams? I'm 27 y old and I play a lot.
- It is possible to view Dutch Television in Cyprus, if yes, what do I have to do?
- What is the best possibility to connect to television, telephone and mobile and internet? Most calls will be to Holland, Nigeria and of course Cyprus.
- Is there an avenue or a big shoppingmall where I can purchase furniture etc?
- What is the best place to buy a car? Can you recommend a company?

My boss is setting up the home office in Paphos of our company and I'm going to work there as the company manager, financial manager. You give it a name. 
So all information is very welcome what to do and where we need to go.

Thank you.

Regards, YMG


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

And of course:
- where to go for a medical insurance
- an insurance for the property
- get connected for electricity, gas, water...

Any information would be highly appreciated.

Regards!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi,

1 Yes there are Dutch expats in the Paphos area.
2 I cant answer this one
3 Cant answer this one either
4 Cytanet have a package where you can get all your calls, interent etc. You maybe able to access dutch tv through this.
5 The Mesogi road, has lots and lots of furniture shops and shops which stock everything you could need for the home.
6 The Honda Garage at the bottom of the Polis road near the big Papantonio supermarket is very good, Marios the owner will bend over backwards to help you.
7 For medical and home insurance I would recommend Interlife. They are near the big Debenhams roundabout. We found t hem much more realistic in their prices than others and Pitsa the owner is really nice and very helpful.
8 If you are renting the rental agent will take y ou to the electricity boards etc to get connceted. You will need your passport and a rental agreement with you.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Veronica!
Your information is very helpfull.
I hope I will receive also information on Dutch expats, soccer team and Dutch Tv from other expats.
Perhaps we will meet in the near future.
You do not have 2 apartments for rent above eachother in the center of paphos or nearby villages (as diccussed in my post called real estate agents)?
Regards!


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Where is the Mesogi Road located? I cannot find it through Google Earth. It brings me to some kind of Spa in North-East of Cyprus lol.
I have found the Papantoniou Supermarket (located at Ellados Avenue in Paphos)
That's a big one, isn't it. Does it has a good quality price ratio?
Regards!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ymg said:


> Thanks Veronica!
> Your information is very helpfull.
> I hope I will receive also information on Dutch expats, soccer team and Dutch Tv from other expats.
> Perhaps we will meet in the near future.
> ...


I will pm you


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't know about Dutch people in Paphos but here in Limassol there are many! At my kids' school there are three Dutch families and I know of another three families who live in my area outside of Limassol.

It is possible to get Dutch TV here as my Dutch friends have it. You need a decent sized satelitte dish, about 2-2.5 metres in diametre, and a subscription to Canal Plus, which I believe you will have to have at a Dutch address. We get Norwegian TV via Canal Plus where we live in Pyrgos, just east of Limassol, our dish is about 2.3 metres wide. 

There is a female football team in Paphos, you can find information here Detail: Pafia Women's football team in Cyprus

For furniture I would go to IKEA which is just outside of Nicosia, it would probably take you between 1 1/2 to 2 hours to drive from Paphos. It's a lot cheaper and much nicer than most other furniture shops and they do deliveries islandwide. 

Good luck with your move!


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Aase, 
Thank you for the information. I assume that there are dutch people in Paphos, but we will see in the near future. I would like to have contact with people of different countries. 
I will keep in mind the satelitte dish for the TV and I will also check out the link you gave me. Thank you very much! 
About Ikea that's good to know. Also easy to have an Ikea 

Regards! ymg


----------

